# Which jointer is the best deal?



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I found these two jointers on Craigslist but I'm not sure which is the better deal, or if either one is a deal. I've never owned a jointer before. Could anyone help?



http://youngstown.craigslist.org/tls/2978286080.html




http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/2954360401.html


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Actual value aside, I vote for the Powermatic. I don't know why Ridgid stopped making theirs, but that was about the cost of it new.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Powermatic +1*

It's an industrial machine. far better than the homowners Rigid and I suspect longer tables which is what you want in a jointer.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I've read so many reviews on the Rigid and not one of them was bad. I realize that the Powermatic is in a class of it's own, but that was more than I really wanted to drop on a jointer. And does the difference really matter that much for a jointer?

After doing more research ( not sure of the model number of the Powermatic), I'm thinking both are overpriced. The Rigid was on clearance back in 2010 for $288, now ebay and other stores are selling the Rigid (new) for $695 to $795. 

Do you think waiting for an 8" jointer for around the same price might be a possibility?


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I waited and found like new Grizzly 8" for less. its really nice, I already need the extra 2".


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I would wait and keep looking. I scored "The Beast", my pet name for my Delta 8" jointer, for $525 and it is in pretty good shape. I do need new blades and put a little elbow grease into it, but it was worth waiting. After using the 8" it makes me wonder if a 6" would have been frustrating. Always having to cut boards down to fit. Don't get me wrong I am not ripping on 6" jointers, I just really like my 8" and got lucky, with being patient. I was ready to buy a new 6" grizzly that would have cost the same as my 8". It is massive though in my basement shop and I still have not found a permanent home for it. I am still wheeling it around when I need it.









This is mid clean up.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Both are really good deals for the sellers! I wouldn't pay that much for either of those. While the PM is nicer than the Ridgid IMO and has a longer bed, I don't think a rusty used 6" jointer is worth $650. The Ridgid sold for well less than $500 new with full warranty...I'd have a few strong words for the jerk selling it for $100 more than new. 

A new Grizzly with warranty is $504 shipped.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I had that wrapped up in "tiny"


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Paul, that is a great looking jointer. Huge, but something I definitely would want in my shop. 
It seems everything that comes up on Craigslist in my area ( Pittsburgh ) is WAY overpriced and 8" jointers are very rare. I still need a good amount of machinery to equip my shop and I am getting very anxious to get it and start some projects. 
I find it frustrating to want to do a project and not have the correct tools for the job. I know that there are always work arounds, but I would like to have everything set up and ready to go.
I am very impatient and that might end up costing me.
Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

In the same situation myself, I need to just get going. 
I am now chasing down an 18" bandsaw. There are 14" bandsaws and 6" jointers all over the area, usually at too high of a price.
I found this older green Grizzly 8". With a few operating tips from the guys here, instant good results


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dangit Benny, I'm jealous. Good for you. Maybe my day will come.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

In choosing between those two I'd pick the Powermatic. But I agree, it's priced too high. If you have the space and can be patient, keep an eye out for an 8".









 







.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Powermatic was sold


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*TRY the Search Tempest for Craigs's List*

I put in Powermatic Jointer , 1000 miles from my ZIP:
http://www.searchtempest.com/result...1&category=8&subcat=sss&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Something I forget about doing, that has worked for me in the past, is place a wanted add in the paper.
There has to be tons of equipment out there, that people have, just dont think about going through the effort of listing for sale.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I own a Ridgid, and if the bed length is enough for you then it is a good item. However, I would not pay more than $400 for one, which is what I paid for mine brand new a few years ago. I think the list price had jumped to $450, but I caught a Home Depot sales clerk at a weak moment for him, and he gave me a deal. My shop is small, and I put a set of wheels under mine so that I could roll it out to my outside work deck. As I have done with most of my other tools, I have also gradually replaced all of the rubberized knobs on the thing with ones I machined out of wood. I like the look of wood.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, there are alot of powermatic jointers on search tempest. The only one close enough for me might be west virginia.

That's a good idea on posting an ad for jointer wanted


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Howard, I did like the rigid also, but not at the price they are asking, even if it is new bin the box.

There are a lot of ripoffs on craigslist who try to get more than they paid for an item. 

I believe they are just waiting for a sucker who does not know the value of some things ( like me).

That's why I'm thankful for this forum. Experienced woodworkers willing to advise newbies.

Thanks all


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Plastic Base?*



Howard Ferstler said:


> I own a Ridgid, and if the bed length is enough for you then it is a good item. However, I would not pay more than $400 for one, which is what I paid for mine brand new a few years ago. I think the list price had jumped to $450, but I caught a Home Depot sales clerk at a weak moment for him, and he gave me a deal. My shop is small, and I put a set of wheels under mine so that I could roll it out to my outside work deck. As I have done with most of my other tools, I have also gradually replaced all of the rubberized knobs on the thing with ones I machined out of wood. I like the look of wood.
> 
> Howard Ferstler


Is that a table top you used for the base?


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Is that a table top you used for the base?


Just four 2x4 boards screwed together with the wide sides up, and with a sheet of plywood over that frame and attached with screws also. The wheels are four or five inchers (cannot remember exactly) with soft rubber surfaces to allow the unit to be rolled out onto my deck with ease. 

It is important to have the base be somewhat larger in area than the span of the metal stand, with the wheels mounted out far enough to keep the thing from being typpy. I have wood wedge "chocks" on hand to keep the thing stabilized.

Also, standing by itself, with no base and wheels underneath, the unit is just too low for me to work comfortably, so the wheeled stand also serves to get the unit up to where I can deal with it.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

How about this deal?

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/3011565384.html









It a model G0500 8"x&75 " table


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm going to look at it today. Should I buy it? 8" jointers don't show up very often in my area


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Heck Yes!*



jg2259 said:


> I'm going to look at it today. Should I buy it? 8" jointers don't show up very often in my area


Bring cash, a truck or trailer and 2 friends.. ASAP.:yes:


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks woodnthings,
So you think I should buy it and the price seems reasonable. Coming from you, I am going to heed your advice.
I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

That is great price-you will not regret buying 8". Safe way to haul is to take deck off. Good luck!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The listing has been deleted. I hope that means YOU bought it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

If he did, he got a good one.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wahoo

Just got home with my 8" grizzly jointer. Now to figure out how to et it back together and set it up.

He had a 20" grizzly planer for $800 and was going to sell it to me for $700, but it was a beast. He said it was close to 800 lb. i don't think I have room in my garage for it.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know how I would even load it on my pickup. And he wanted to give me a shaper table and a small workbench. I didn't take him up on it because I'm trying to figure out where I am going to put the jointer.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Don't worry about where to put it!*



jg2259 said:


> Wahoo
> 
> Just got home with my 8" grizzly jointer. Now to figure out how to et it back together and set it up.
> 
> He had a 20" grizzly planer for $800 and was going to sell it to me for $700, but it was a beast. He said it was close to 800 lb. i don't think I have room in my garage for it.


That $700.00 is about 1/2 of a new plane jane one. Call him back have him hold for you. You now have a working/personal relationship with him and he should. That's also a steal of a deal. 
You'll grow into it and it won't take up much floor space in the mean time. Dud you scored big! :thumbsup: bill
take it all.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A trailer is best to haul it.*

A dolly or hand truck will get it up the ramp of the trailer. 
Bring 1 strong friend who...either knows how to load heavy stuff or if you do, is willing to follow directions. Lots of tie down straps because it's a bit top heavy.  bill

Here Ya Go!
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/2000-lbs-steel-cl-score-35412/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/what-i-thinkin-10782/


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

On the griz jointer,
Pull the top off the base, three screws under, remove the drive belt.
Two guys can load in a pickup.

Or, if loading into a Geo Metro, the entire thing comes apart in easy to manage pieces, pretty quickly

I packed one down into my basement that way
OOps you got it, its not bad getting it back together, congrats on that, you will like it!


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Bill, I guess if there's a will there' a way. You figured out a way get that brake, maybe I'll give it a go on the planer. I don't think I can scrape up the cash though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*find a better scraper!*



jg2259 said:


> Bill, I guess if there's a will there' a way. You figured out a way get that brake, maybe I'll give it a go on the planer. I don't think I can scrape up the cash though.


The Good Lord puts these deals in front of you for a reason.... You may not understand why now, but it will make sense later...Don't ask me how I know... :laughing: bill


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's my new ( used )









jointer


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Great score. And if that is your shop it is way bigger than mine, so that beast should fit fine. I am wheeling mine around to different spots when not in use, to keep it out of the way, but I wouldn't trade it for a smaller one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jg2259 said:


> Here's my new ( used ) jointer



Congratulations. Make or buy some push blocks, and use them.








 







.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Push blocks for sure!
Since its a 120+mile round trip to buy anything like push blocks, and I dont like to buy plastic things,"Lowers my blood iron level":blink:, 
I made some up.
I tried some various rubber for the soles of these things, I found I like 60gt paper on the bottoms better.
Some of them, I added a cleat, for "grabsion" on board ends.
Very useful and safer on the saws also, well, better then fingers in harms way.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

800 pounds is an easy move, heck, that is almost portable.


----------

